# Boing, boing, boing



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 23, 2021)

I recently set up a small trampoline in my bedroom, so that I can bounce on it after eating food or just in general. It's an incredibly good option to use instead of walking, imo. 

I'm managing about 12 minutes of vigorous bouncing or 22 of leisurely bouncing . Then I'm all hot and a little sweaty, with tiring out muscles. It's great cardio activity and arm exercises can be done simultaneously. 

As an added bonus, it's great for hatching eggs in pokemon go and walking my pokebuddy. It usually clocks up 1.5 km for the short intense bursts or 1.7km for the longer ones. I just stuff my phone in my bra and boom, bonus motivation to get off my bum and get bouncing.  it's in front of my TV, so I've been watching shows on Crunchyroll or Youtube at the same time. 

I'm presently watching a ridiculous show about an optimistic school girl who is reincarnated as a spider monster in an RPG dungeon. It's very entertaining and makes the time go by more rapidly.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 23, 2021)

I bought myself an 8 ft trampoline for the garden - great fun, but I just go out and note how the apple trees are marking the progress of the year.


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 23, 2021)

That sounds very pleasant. 
☺️


----------

